# Breaking up with Filipino girl



## Larry1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi all. Just wondering if anyone knows what my obligations are legally in the Philippines when breaking up with Philippino wife or girlfriend living with you. Is she able to go after or entitled to any assets you may have in your country of origin (Australia, US, UK etc) like property, cash etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Larry1 said:


> Hi all. Just wondering if anyone knows what my obligations are legally in the Philippines when breaking up with Philippino wife or girlfriend living with you. Is she able to go after or entitled to any assets you may have in your country of origin (Australia, US, UK etc) like property, cash etc.
> 
> Thanks


If you are going to remain in the Philippines there are probably laws that can be "used" to get $$$ from a foreign citizen. That however if it is possible would take the wife/girlfriend a lot of money to file a case.
If the girl is with you in your country, especially if married, the relationship would be under the law there.
Just walking out or flying out of here I don't believe she would have any recourse on property settlements or alimony/child support etc.


Best Of Luck


----------



## Larry1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Jet Lag. Thanks for your reply. No I am only curious about the rules if you live in the Philippines and meet someone and she moves in with you. I'm aware of the anti men laws in the western countries, hens why I would never marry there. Don't think of me as a dead beat, If I had a kid with the women I would provide, no problem, but I don't want to get taken down by some gold digger who pays you. Thanks again Jet lag. Would still like to hear if anyone has gone through this though, and how they fared from it all. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> If you are going to remain in the Philippines there are probably laws that can be "used" to get $$$ from a foreign citizen. That however if it is possible would take the wife/girlfriend a lot of money to file a case.


There would be thousands of bankrupt expats if there were any "probably" laws for suing a foreign citizen for breaking up with ones Filipina Girlfriend. 

There are no laws and she can not touch ones assets in ones country.

Larry1, if you were married to this Filipina, then you would fall under the PI Family Code.

THE FAMILY CODE OF THE PHILIPPINES : Executive Order No. 209 - FULL TEXT - CHAN ROBLES VIRTUAL LAW LIBRARY 

Even Marriage while residing in The PI doesn't mean she can gain access to ones assets in the Expats Country.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey_Joe said:


> There would be thousands of bankrupt expats if there were any "probably" laws for suing a foreign citizen for breaking up with ones Filipina Girlfriend.
> 
> There are no laws and she can not touch ones assets in ones country.
> 
> ...


My friend, there are a lot of strange things happen to expats and visitors in this country where laws are even made up that don't exist to get the dollars.
A good example of that is a foreign citizen gets into an accident. Many witnesses to verify the foreign citizen was not at fault. Then the police (friends or family of the other party) go ahead and charge him with the accident stating the accident would never have happened if he had not been in the country. Foreigner ends up paying as court cases take how many years to challenge in court here? It happens and an inflamed GF or wife can be deadly in this country.
Good info in the link and would be very useful IF laws were enforced fairly here in paradise.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

There is an expression...."Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned" 
Whether or not there are means of legal recourse to get at you, Philippine ladies definitely fall into this category and can burn you in ways you can only imagine in your worst nightmare!! Be careful, especially of family, relatives, bothers etc.


----------



## Larry1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for all you guys help. I'll just have to be extra careful and get out when bells start ringing if you know what I mean. Thanks again for all your help guys, take care.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Fools rush in where angels fear to tread,,,,,,, an old saying that means diddly squat when the penis dictates all. Probably my story too but in the interim we move forward with both eyes open and learn from sites such as these.

Your statement Larry, "Thanks for all you guys help. I'll just have to be extra careful and get out when bells start ringing if you know what I mean. Thanks again for all your help guys, take care."

Personally I never went into any relationship with an out clause, that is instant sabotage, thinking and after 20 plus years of marriage there were no bells or whistles, no running away from responsibility,ethics. <Snip> happens and it did, 2, 5, 20, 50 years but for me 20 years was good and now after 5 years with the new, still good and many between we prosper and that takes work from both, a commitment and while acceptable and practiced by us and many will not suit all. When you find the one you and she will know, then come the hard yards to build and foster the relationship, hey that's why you chose each other. Not "what does this one want".

Find your partner and commit and in the mean time enjoy. Only an opinion from a lowly dude that has and still learns.

cheers, Steve.


----------



## Larry1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Steve. Yeah so true, when I think about it your so rite. With past relationships I never seen it coming even when bells did ring, just hung in there till she screwed me over. I guess all you can do is go for it and let fate dictate, eh? Just do the best one can and if **** hits the fan just deal with it. Thanks Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

If you decide to break up I would say nothing and be gone in the middle of the night. You have no idea of the reaction she might have. I personally would leave the area with no forwarding info to any of the locals. 

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

bidrod said:


> If you decide to break up I would say nothing and be gone in the middle of the night. You have no idea of the reaction she might have. I personally would leave the area with no forwarding info to any of the locals.
> 
> Chuck


That would be my thought too, seeing the juvenile attitude here and the seemingly requirement to extract some sort of 'revenge'. Example - the other day driving on the main road, I blipped my horn at one who started to pull out in front of me. He jammed on his brake, then immediately gassed it to fall in right on my back bumper. He stayed on my bumper for about a Kilometer, then when he got a chance, passed me while laying steadily on his horn, went about another 1/2 kilometer and then turned off. Guess he was happy to get his 'revenge', very silly to me.

Fred


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

fmartin_gila said:


> ..the other day driving on the main road, I blipped my horn at one who started to pull out in front of me. He jammed on his brake, then immediately gassed it... Guess he was happy to get his 'revenge', very silly to me.
> 
> Fred


Definitely a bit of an extreme reaction and we have to consider the possibility of mental issues here, which are a feature of "road rage" incidents worldwide. But I am wondering whether his annoyance at you was more due to you not playing the game as the locals expect, as my experience here is that "horning" while driving, other than to show presence, is considered a bit "over the top"? 

Yes, in the situation of someone coming out onto a main road they, annoyingly to us Western Expats, "try it on" by nudging forward..but if they get a headlight flash, or a number of them, in time, they mostly desist. But if they don't get that you're fair game for having to slam on the brakes 

So maybe he's thinking you've already allowed me out, so why are you horning me?

I've also done a fair amount of horning, maybe too much, in various situations, including the one you describe, and have persisted in just using the flashing to let someone go first, as in the UK. And I never like to see it...but your post makes me think.."When in Rome....".


----------



## NicolaNewman (Aug 2, 2017)

Are you married? If it's only a gf/bf relation, you will not probably have legal obligations unless you have a child with her.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

NicolaNewman said:


> Are you married? If it's only a gf/bf relation, you will not probably have legal obligations unless you have a child with her.


And then? Being cynical here but relationships even without children hold merit and many a good man or woman has been undone by/with a judicial system that favours their countrymen and a few greased palms, a common trait in many countries. As others suggest when the fit hits the shan run like h*ll and we pray little was invested or if so wisely.

Buyer beware.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> And then? Being cynical here but relationships even without children hold merit and many a good man or woman has been undone by/with a judicial system that favours their countrymen and a few greased palms, a common trait in many countries. As others suggest when the fit hits the shan run like h*ll and we pray little was invested or if so wisely.
> 
> Buyer beware.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


TY Jet for the edit, my bad yet again, I am learning too slowly obviously, sometimes the fingers are engaged before the brain is in gear, I re read my posts usually for corrections but the brain stalls on occasions. 
Off topic and my apologies to all.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think a visit from Mr Bobbit would be more of a concern to me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> TY Jet for the edit, my bad yet again, I am learning too slowly obviously, sometimes the fingers are engaged before the brain is in gear, I re read my posts usually for corrections but the brain stalls on occasions.
> Off topic and my apologies to all.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Why Steve, whatever are you talking about??? ----No prob ol' man.. Just remind me to hit you up-side the head if we meet one day .
Keep up with the good posts..


Jet


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Why Steve, whatever are you talking about??? ----No prob ol' man.. Just remind me to hit you up-side the head if we meet one day .
> Keep up with the good posts..
> 
> 
> Jet


Obviously a blonde moment mate.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

bidrod said:


> If you decide to break up I would say nothing and be gone in the middle of the night. You have no idea of the reaction she might have. I personally would leave the area with no forwarding info to any of the locals.
> 
> Chuck


I could not have said it any better "Leave town without telling anyone" and you will be ok.I leave every 6 months and return to my home country to visit. If I tell her in advance than I live in misery with the "Please do not go...".
I have tried 2 month notice, one month notice and decided that either way you are going to go through the emotional trauma or drama no matter what reassurance or security you provide. So its best to just leave it to the last possible minute and leave dodge city. The day before works best !
Sounds cold but save yourself, She I suspect will give you drama regardless of how nice you are.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I did the pack up and leave thing 3 years ago. I actually left the country shortly after that. I am not proud of it but that was the only way I could think of to get out of the situation without a major confrontation. The relationship was only 6 months old and no kids involved.

I got messages crying, begging, threatening, you name it for over a year and still get the occasional one from her. The first month was over 100 per day.

Now I am back and my plan is to find a local gf. I will be careful about moving in with one and will for the reasons of this thread and others not buy or sign a long-term lease on any place until I am sure that she and I will stay together. This means a couple years living together before making long-term commitments.

I read on a different site for a different country some very good advice.

*Do not for the first two years make any commitments that you cannot walk away from on very short notice.*

That is something I plan to follow here. I will sign a one-year lease for example if I need to but will consider the complete amount gone the minute I sign.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

Wise move and the best course of action. The drama is something that they really enjoy. All those soap operas and crying I believe they learn about from an early age. I realized after a big fight and said to my GF of 2 years "You really enjoy fighting don't you ?"
She said "Yes...it shows you love Me !"
WTF ???


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Adlan said:


> Wise move and the best course of action. The drama is something that they really enjoy. All those soap operas and crying I believe they learn about from an early age. I realized after a big fight and said to my GF of 2 years "You really enjoy fighting don't you ?"
> She said "Yes...it shows you love Me !"
> WTF ???


Agree with the drama side Adlan but appears to be short lived if kept private and never involve the rellies, or friends, open and honest. Been there twice before current Filipino partner and ended sadly with me doing exactly the same but no investments, learnt the vibe. Current partner prefers to sort the nuts and bolts out immediately with me rather than running home to family. (It took a year or so to make him realise the difference between my commitment, his families opportunistic advice and his commitment).

We prosper until it ends, just hope it's 20 or 30 years when I depart and not ill got advice.
BTW we both hate fighting and disagreements and now both give/listen to the opposing view and as mature adults always find the happy medium.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I did the pack up and leave thing 3 years ago. I actually left the country shortly after that. I am not proud of it but that was the only way I could think of to get out of the situation without a major confrontation. The relationship was only 6 months old and no kids involved.
> 
> I got messages crying, begging, threatening, you name it for over a year and still get the occasional one from her. The first month was over 100 per day.
> 
> ...


Sympathise Minitoba with all you relate, mine were two and three month flings with lots of red flags and sensibilities did eventually kick in. Good luck with your future Lady and we are all sure lessons have been learnt all around.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> .... we are all sure lessons have been learnt all around.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


All education costs money. I was educated. lol


----------

